# μελογενή όντα (εσφ.) > μιξογενή όντα



## Costas (May 14, 2012)

Από εδώ και εδώ [nickel says: διορθώθηκε ο σύνδεσμος]. Δεν την βρίσκω τη λέξη στο γούγλη, ούτε και με δύο λάμδα. Τη γνωρίζει κανείς σας;


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2012)

Τίποτα για το *μελογενής* στο Λεξικό Αρχαίας Ελληνικής του Δορμπαράκη, τίποτα στην Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Δρανδάκη, τίποτα στην Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα, τίποτα στο ιατρικό λεξικό Dorland. Στα αγγλικά το melogenous μοιάζει να εμφανίζεται μόνο ως εσφαλμένη γραφή του myelogenous. 

Όμως στην Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα βρίσκω κάτι ενδιαφέρον, το *μελομελής*: διαμαρτία διαπλάσεως χαρακτηριζόμενη από εμφάνιση επικουρικών μελών επάνω στα φυσιολογικά.


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2012)

Καταρχάς προσπάθησα να μεγεθύνω την εικόνα στο πρώτο λινκ (το δεύτερο βγάζει στο πουθενά στη Λεξιλογία) :)
για να δω με τι μοιάζουν αυτά τα μελογενή όντα αλλά στάθηκε αδύνατον.

Ύστερα, εδώ  το βρίσκω ως melogenous με την έννοια αυτού που προέρχεται από το μέλος (τη μελωδία), σε αντίθεση με το logogenous που αναφέρεται στο λόγο.

Μια άλλη "τρελή μαντεψιά" που πέρασε από το μυαλό μου είναι να πρόκειται για όντα που δεν γεννήθηκαν δια της φυσιολογικής οδού, αλλά από κάποιο μέλος του γεννήτορά τους, όπως πχ η Αθηνά από το κεφάλι του Δία και ο Διόνυσος από το μηρό του, αλλά μου φάνηκε τραβηγμένο.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, τι όψη έχουν αυτά τα όντα; Μου κέντρισες την περιέργεια


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2012)

Α, ξέχασα να πω ότι δεν βρήκα σε καμία γραπτή πηγή τη λέξη (Ούτε στον Δορμπαράκη, που αναφέρει και η Αόρατη, ούτε στον Ήλιο ούτε στον Βυζάντιο ούτε στον Σταματάκο ούτε πουθενά. Πυκνό μυστήριο  ).


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2012)

Πρόκειται για μυθικά ζώα (φτερωτό άτι, γρύπας, σφίγγα). Περαιτέρω, για χιμαιρικά ζώα έχω ακούσει· για μελογενή, όχι.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2012)

Νοηματικά, η σωστή παρέα είναι *μυθολογικά όντα*.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2012)

Ξέχασα να πω ότι δεν είχε τίποτε ούτε στο Liddell-Scott.

Νοηματικά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το χιμαιρικά είναι πιο κοντά από το μυθολογικά.
Το μικρό μυαλό μου το αντιλαμβάνεται ως ζώα πλασμένα από ετερόκλητα μέλη.
Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, βέβαια. Κι όσο δεν βρίσκουμε πηγή...


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2012)

Φαίνεται πιθανό να έχουμε άπαξ λεγόμενον και, το κυριότερο, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς προκύπτει η λέξη. Ούτε το κοίταγμα στα 95 "-γενής" του Αντίστροφου Λεξικού βοηθάει καθόλου. Άρα, μέχρι νεοτέρας, θεωρώ τον όρο σκοτεινό σημασιακά και αποτυχημένο σαν κατασκευή. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, στο _Guide de Delphes. Le Muse'e_ της Γαλλικής Αρχαιολογικής Σχολής (p. 217) τα ζώα αυτών των χρυσών ελασμάτων αναφέρονται ως animaux mythiques.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2012)

Βρε μπας και ήταν μ*υθ*ογενή και έγινε κανένα τάιπο; Όχι ότι είναι εύκολο, αλλά ίσως από σκανάρισμα παλιού κειμένου...


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2012)

Τι να σε πω...είναι ένα σενάριο. Απροπό, τα γουγλικά του "μυθογενής":

Τα υπόλοιπα ανήκουν στη *μυθογενή* περιοχή του ιντερνετικού βουνού. Είναι μια κεκαλυμμένη αποπλάνηση.

to ksero oti ime mithomanis ke *mithogenis* an omos an ine afto alithia????????........

Με αποτέλεσμα η "λογική" του βιβλίου της Ιστορίας για τη ΣΤ΄ Δημοτικού να συγκρουστεί αφ' ενός με το κοινό περί την ιστορία μας αίσθημα (άκρως βεβαίως ελέγξιμο κι εν πολλοίς *μυθογενές*) [Στάθης Σ.]

το *μυθογενες* Lord of the Rings, η το μεσσιανικο Dune

Σχετικοποίηση, βέβαια, που καμία σχέση δεν έχει με προσφυγή στο ανορθόλογο ή το *μυθογενές*. [Βασ. Μπετσάκος, Ψυχή _άρα_ Ζωή. _Ο αποφατικός χαρακτήρας της αριστοτελικής_ θεωρίας _της ψυχής_, σελ. 203]


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2012)

Ναι, τα είδα τα γκουγκλικά. Άσχετα είναι. Και το μυθογενής λάθος χρήση θα ήταν...


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2012)

Ρώτησα φίλο που εξειδικεύεται στη μετάφραση αρχαιολογικών κειμένων και μου είπε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το _μελογενής_ είναι λάθος, αν και δεν είχε να προτείνει σωστό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2012)

Ο Μελ*α*γένης ήταν ένας από τους αρχιτέκτονες του ναού της Αρτέμιδας στην Έφεσο, αλλά το αν θα μπορούσε να έχει σχέση είναι ένα μεγάλο αν...

Κώστα, ο δεύτερος σύνδεσμος που έδωσες στο αρχικό και δεν λειτουργεί, πού οδηγούσε;


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2012)

Α, ναι; Τίποτα, στην ίδια ιστοσελίδα collections.culture.gr. Είναι δύο τα ελάσματα. Νομίζω το σενάριό σου είναι τελικά η μόνη εξήγηση, Δόκτορ. Μυθικά, μυθολογικά, μυθογενή. Έτσι κι αλλιώς η πρωτότυπη βιβλιογραφία στο συγκεκριμένο είναι η γαλλική, που λέει mythiques, όπως προανέφερα.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2012)

Κι εγώ, αν μου ζητούσαν να το μεταφράσω (βλέπω ότι του λείπει η αγγλική σελίδα), θα το έκανα «animals and mythical beings» χωρίς δισταγμό.


----------



## Theseus (May 14, 2012)

There is a detailed image of these tablets at http://www.lessing-photo.com/dispimg.asp?i=10010515+&cr=15&cl=1. The description in English says:-
Plate Hellenistic 7th BC
Golden ornamental plate (7th BC) with animal decor, griffins and stags.
Museum, Delphi, Greece
In greater detail it can be seen at http://www.lessing-photo.com/dispimg.asp?i=10010514+&cr=14&cl=1. Does this help?


----------



## Themis (May 14, 2012)

Η πιθανή δακτυλογραφική τερατογένεση δεν είναι δυνατόν να οδηγήσει από το μελογενής στο μυθογενής. Όποτε υποψιαζόμαστε τέτοιο ατύχημα, ψάχνουμε για _ένα_ λάθος γράμμα. Μήπως τυχόν έχουμε το υπαρκτό merogenetic/μερογενής, το οποίο βέβαια θα μας οδηγούσε τελικά στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με την τολμηρή ερμηνεία της Βερναρδίνης για το μελογενής;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2012)

Καθόλου απίθανο, Θέμη! Σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ μάλιστα, υπάρχει και εκδοχή merogenic. Και τα δύο, επίθετα της (για πληρότητα) merogenesis = the process of segmentation in which similar parts unite and form a complex individual entity from the aggregate of the parts

Χώρια που το σκαναρισμένο r γίνεται l στο π και φ...


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2012)

Ο γρύπας λοιπόν (griffin), με σώμα λιονταριού και κεφάλι και φτερά αετού, είναι μερογενής και, γιατί όχι, μελογενής, από μέλη διαφορετικών ζώων. :)


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και συνιστωσογενής.


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2012)

Σιγά μην ψηφίζει και ΣΥΡΙΖΑ!


----------



## Thanasis_P (May 14, 2012)

Κάποια κοχύλια ανήκουν στο γένος _Melongena_. Melongena επίσης είναι και η μελιτζάνα (στα Λατινικά). Λέτε να υπάρχει καμιά σχέση;


----------



## Themis (May 14, 2012)

Τίποτα στον ορισμό μας δεν αποκλείει ούτε τα κοχύλια, ούτε τις μελιτζάνες, ούτε τα γιουβαρλάκια. Άλλωστε, είτε μελογενή είτε μερογενή, μάλλον προϊόντα μεθυσμένης φαντασίας είναι στην πραγματικότητα. Μεθογενή, δηλαδή. :blink:


----------



## cougr (May 14, 2012)

Theseus said:


> There is a detailed image of these tablets at http://www.lessing-photo.com/dispimg.asp?i=10010515+&cr=15&cl=1. The description in English says:-
> Plate Hellenistic 7th BC
> Golden ornamental plate (7th BC) with animal decor, griffins and stags.
> Museum, Delphi, Greece
> In greater detail it can be seen at http://www.lessing-photo.com/dispimg.asp?i=10010514+&cr=14&cl=1. Does this help?



It's quite possible that the term in question refers to "appendage-bearing" creatures.


----------



## pontios (May 15, 2012)

cougr said:


> It's quite possible that the term in question refers to "appendage-bearing" creatures.



Continuing your line of thought cougr, I'm wondering (it's a wild guess) if the term could refer to mythological creatures depicting "phallic fertility ", i.e. being used as fertility symbols ?
The -genous (γενη) suffix could refer to generation, birth, yield, fertility ?
and μελο = phallus ?
So μελογενή όντα = creatures serving as (phallic) fertility symbols ?


----------



## cougr (May 15, 2012)

Pontios, that's what I call taking speculation to a whole new level (but I love it!):)

My thinking went along the lines of:

μέλος=appendage (ie. limbs,wings, flippers, horns, tails, and even phalluses if you like)

γενή=producing, generating etc.

Hence what I had really meant was "appendage producing" or "appendage sprouting" creatures.

In summation then, in reference to legendary creatures, _μελογενή_ may have been a term that was conjured to describe those creatures that grew all sorts of strange and wonderful appendages.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Περνάω ασθμαίνων και κοντοστέκομαι για να σας παραπέμψω στους _σεισμογενείς_ και τους _σεισμογόνους_ εδώ, και να πω ότι ο _μελογενής_ (βρε τι πάθαμε, θα μας μείνει η λέξη αμανάτι) δεν μπορεί να παράγει μέλη, αλλά μόνο να παράγεται από μέλη, όπως ο σεισμογενής δημιουργείται από σεισμούς και ο δακρυγόνος προκαλεί δάκρυα.


----------



## cougr (May 15, 2012)

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ nickel. Γνώριζα τη διαφορά αλλά εντάξει, είχα μπερδευτεί. Καθόλου παράξενο αυτός που εφηύρε τη λέξη να έπαθε το ίδιο.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2012)

Δεν είναι σοβαρό, σε διαβεβαιώνω. Εγώ, αν δεν πω ποιηματάκι με τον _σεισμογενή_ και τον _σεισμογόνο_, δεν μπορώ να τα ξεχωρίσω. (Εκτός αν αυτό είναι σοβαρό και δεν το έχω καταλάβει.) 
:)


----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2012)

Ε, λοιπόν, ακόμα κι αν αυτή η λέξη δεν υπάρχει, έπρεπε να εφευρεθεί :up:
Εύγε Νικελίνο!


----------



## pontios (May 15, 2012)

> > να σας παραπέμψω στους σεισμογενείς και τους σεισμογόνους εδώ, και να πω ότι ο μελογενής (βρε τι πάθαμε, θα μας μείνει η λέξη αμανάτι) δεν μπορεί να παράγει μέλη, αλλά μόνο να παράγεται από μέλη, όπως ο σεισμογενής δημιουργείται από σεισμούς και ο δακρυγόνος προκαλεί δάκρυα.




By the same token nickel, using your line of logic (above) these μελογενή όντα/creatures could then be the products of a fertility deity, symbolised by the appended phallus (μέλος), i.e. from the seed of this deity or (more precisely) its reproductive "limb/appendage"? Perish the thought I know, but when imagination runs wild. ;)


----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2012)

pontios said:


> By the same token nickel, using your line of logic (above) these μελογενή όντα/creatures could then be the products of a fertility deity, symbolised by the appended phallus (μέλος), i.e. from the seed of this deity or (more precisely) its reproductive "limb/appendage"? Perish the thought I know, but when imagination runs wild. ;)



Πόντιε, ρίξε μια ματιά στα γκρίζα γράμματα ;)


----------



## pontios (May 16, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Πόντιε, ρίξε μια ματιά στα γκρίζα γράμματα ;)


Wow !
Even though I read through the entire thread and your referred to post, I either missed or consciously skimmed past the area with the light grey print, thinking it wasn't something crucial. It'll teach me to read threads more carefully.
So we had the same thought, independently.
I just wanted to make sure all bases were being covered, but I believe (and I think the consensus is) it refers to mythological/metaphysical creatures with a heterogeneous combination of body parts and so I'm baffled why μέλος was chosen (given the confusion with music, limb,"limb ?" and maybe even honey?) ahead of the much more common έτερος, as in ετερογενής οντά , which would have made more sense.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2012)

Προσωπικά, αν κρίνω με βάση την οικονομία του λόγου και αφού βλέπουμε ότι αφορά έναν γρύπα, δεν πιστεύω ότι το κείμενο θέλει κάτι περισσότερο από *μυθικά / μυθολογικά όντα*. Το μυστήριο για μένα είναι πώς προέκυψε η ακατανόητη λέξη, όχι ποια λέξη είναι.


----------



## pontios (May 16, 2012)

> Το μυστήριο για μένα είναι πώς προέκυψε η ακατανόητη λέξη, όχι ποια λέξη είναι.



Πάντως νομίζω την δια*μελί*σαμε οριστικά, nickel.


----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2012)

Κι όλες αυτές της μέρες αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε τον συντάκτη του κειμένου και να τον ρωτήσουμε, γιατί μου έχει καρφωθεί στο μυαλό αυτή η λέξη (άαααρρωστηηη) 

Pontios, you know what they say about _great minds_, don't you?  ;)


----------



## Earion (May 24, 2012)

Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με το επιστημονικό προσωπικό της Ι΄Εφορίας Προϊστορικών και Κλασικών Αρχαιοτήτων, στην οποία υπάγεται το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Δελφών, υπέβαλα την ερώτηση και πήρα απάντηση ότι πρόκειται για τυπογραφικό λάθος. Στις καρτέλες του μουσείου, απ' όπου πέρασε η περιγραφή στην ιστοσελίδα, ήταν γραμμένη (με υπερβολικά καλλιγραφικά γράμματα) η λέξη:

*μιξογενών*​

Το λάθος θα διορθωθεί με την πρώτη ευκαιρία, στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος *Πολέμων * (Πρόγραμμα Ηλεκτρονικής Καταγραφής Μνημείων) του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού.
Ευχαριστώ για την προθυμία και την ευγένεια του προσωπικού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2012)

Εαρίον!


----------



## Marinos (May 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εαρίον!


Ομοίως. 
(αλλά τι κρίμα, τόση φαιά ουσία...)


----------



## MelidonisM (May 24, 2012)

υπάρχει παλιότερο νήμα του 2009, όπου προτείνεται μικτογενής και μιξογενής για το half-breed

Μελογενής, εκτός από μέλος, limb, μπορεί να σημαίνει και melos, music (μουσικογενή όντα)


----------



## Costas (May 24, 2012)

Μάλιστα! ΟΚ, σε κάνα χρόνο να θυμηθώ να μπω, να δω αν έχει αλλάξει (έχω προηγούμενη πείρα...). :) Θενκς, Εαρίον!


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

Εύγε νεαρέ Εαρίωνα! 

(Και όχι να το παινευτούμε, αλλά ιδού γι' άλλη μια φορά οι προχώου άνθρωποι  )


----------



## Earion (May 24, 2012)

Τι άλλο θα με βάλεις να κάνω Μπερναρντίνα! 

Το *μιξογενής *βρίσκεται στο Liddell-Scott (και τουλάχιστον στον Δημητράκο που κοίταξα).

Ευχαριστώ και για το "νεαρέ". Τέτοια λέγε μου...


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Έψαχνα πάνω-κάτω το νήμα να δω ποιος είχε προτείνει το _μιξογενής_, τόσο σίγουρος ήμουν ότι κάποιος το είχε πει. Δυστυχώς, θυμόμουν το _μερογενής_ (εκεί έπεσε ο σπόρος της σκέψης ότι είναι κάτι που συνδυάζει διαφορετικά «μέλη» ή «μέρη»). Σε καλύτερους καιρούς θα είχα στεναχωρηθεί. Τώρα χάρηκα που ο Εάριων έκανε το αυτονόητο.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

Earion said:


> Τι άλλο θα με βάλεις να κάνω Μπερναρντίνα!



Ετοιμαζόμουν να σου αναθέσω κι άλλη αποστολή (σαν ιππότης που είσαι), και συγκεκριμένα να μας βρεις σύγχρονα μελογενή μιξογενή όντα, αλλά τελικά είδα πως σε πρόλαβαν άλλοι. Άντε τυχερέ, τη γλίτωσες 



> Ευχαριστώ και για το "νεαρέ". Τέτοια λέγε μου...



_Φυσικά_ τέτοια σου λέω. Το σωστό να λέγεται! ;)


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Καλέ, ο ιππουργίτης! LOL! Έχουμε βέβαια και σχετικό νήμα...


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλέ, ο ιππουργίτης! LOL! Έχουμε βέβαια και σχετικό νήμα...



Ορίστε, ένα ζαζουλιπποκινηθέν νήμα ανιππολόγιστης λεξιπλαστικής αξίας: Λεξιπλασίες: Ιππολογισμοί.
Μπέρνι, πιάσε τα ίππεργα κι ανασκουμπώσου. Προς το παρόν, οι ιππιστημονικές ονομασίες των αζωντανών στο εμβλόγιον όπου μας έπεψες: _Lamaornis mactsu pixie, Psittacula __puma conmulticolor, Panthera terriera highlandi, Pongo leo, Camelus pyromys, Felis silvestris gallus, Montifringilla cervus, Passer equus non caballus, Ceratotherium zebra fuscus, Nyctea lupina. _
Για πιο παλαβά, πραγματικά ταξινομικά, πάμε εκεί.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ορίστε, ένα ζαζουλιπποκινηθέν νήμα ανιππολόγιστης λεξιπλαστικής αξίας: Λεξιπλασίες: Ιππολογισμοί.
> Μπέρνι, πιάσε τα ίππεργα κι ανασκουμπώσου. Προς το παρόν, οι ιππιστημονικές ονομασίες των αζωντανών στο εμβλόγιον όπου μας έπεψες: _Lamaornis mactsu pixie, Psittacula __puma conmulticolor, Panthera terriera highlandi, Pongo leo, Camelus pyromys, Felis silvestris gallus, Montifringilla cervus, Passer equus non caballus, Ceratotherium zebra fuscus, Nyctea lupina. _
> Για πιο παλαβά, πραγματικά ταξινομικά, πάμε εκεί.



:lol::lol::lol:

Πάνω που αναρωτιόμουν ποιος κόπανος ποιο σαΐνι κι αστροπελέκι ονόμασε Sturnus vulgaris αυτόν τον κούκλο! Μα *Sturnus vulgaris*; Είμαστε με τα καλά μας; 

Ίππεργα; Λεξιπλασίες; Χα! Μόλις ανοίξατε το λάκκο σας τον ασκό του Αιόλου! (Βάρδα να μην έχω τα κέφια μου...Και, κυρίως, λίγο χρόνο) :devil:


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2012)

Εδώ βλέπουμε εντυπωσιακό σύμπλεγμα αποτελούμενο από χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα του γένους Vatrachopaedilus japonicus kimoni σε θερμό υποβρύχιο εναγκαλισμό με Gymnosaliax aquaticus humongus, είδος σπανιότατο, από το οποίο έχουν απομείνει πλέον ελάχιστα άτομα, εξ όσων γνωρίζουμε.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2012)

Πρόσεξε τον τρόπο γραφής σύμφωνα με τη διώνυμη ονοματολογία: το γένος με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, το είδος και το υποείδος με πεζό. Τα δικά σου με τις τρεις λέξεις είναι υποείδη:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...όδρομος-άνθρωπος&p=18372&viewfull=1#post18372

Ναι, μπορώ να γίνω σπαστικός κι όταν κάνετε πλάκα...


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

Αν εννοείς τα δικά μου, όχι μόνο υποείδη· ιπποείδη είναι, και μερικά απ' αυτά ιπποειδή. ;)


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2014)

κατσικοτοκούνελος ο μη κοινός (ακόμα)


----------

